# End of Year Procedures



## thorin81 (May 19, 2008)

What is your school's end of year procedures (cleaning, portfolio review, auditions, announcing next year's season, etc.)? and what things seem to be the most effective to end the year out?


----------



## gafftaper (May 20, 2008)

Depends a lot on your performance schedule. I would always try to have my last show of the year as close to graduation and when the Seniors leave early as possible. Let's face it no matter how hard you try, once the Senior's leave your theater classes are all sort of screwed up. So I would always do clean up work with my tech classes then when things were done they got to just have fun. For acting classes I announced the next year's season, sometimes I auditioned early depending on the show, I liked to do something really different and fun like long form improv activities, I did the classic create a character, act for a while then kill it off exercise with my advanced students... they had already done it before with me as new students but I found it good to do it again as advanced students in order to really focus on the theory behind the character a bit, but it's still a fun exercise.


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 20, 2008)

For us, our show closed on the the first weekend of May - that gave all the Drama 10 students time for finish up their shop hours by helping us 'clean house' prior to finals. We would make sure that everything that had piled up in the corners of the shop was stored or trashed (about every five years, we'd get a big dumpster and really clean the place out). The entire shop floor would be swept and mopped (and at times painted). Inventories for lumber, paint, lamps, anything we can think of, would be taken and ordered as we would have to use up the rest of our budget. Sometimes that was an excess of $10,000 ~ Man, I miss those days! ~

All projects would be graded and handed back (or tossed, if left in the shop). End of the spring semester was our catch up time (which really didn't make sense as we had shows in June and July - catch up would have better been scheduled in August, but we didn't have the manpower then).


----------

